# heater box seals for '67 GTO with A/C



## TommyG67 (Dec 17, 2009)

I am (trying to) restore the heat & A/C in my '67 GTO and have had trouble getting a seal kit that has what I need. I bought one from Ames (and returned it) as it did not have a couple of the large, complex pieces that go between the two halves of the heater core assembly (inside the car) and the seal between this assembly and the firewall. An eBay seller showed a photo of a kit for sale with all the right pieces and i ordered it, only to get the same thing I got from Ames. :confused

If anyone has found a source for a complete seal kit for the heater & A/C assembly for a '67, I'd really appreciate hearing about it! :seeya:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Call OPGI, or Performance Years......


----------

